
The Geeks Who Put a Stop to Pennsylvania's Partisan Gerrymandering - iaw
https://www.wired.com/story/pennsylvania-partisan-gerrymandering-experts/
======
pc2g4d
What about the possibility of "self-gerrymandering" at the national scale? By
this I mean people's tendency to congregate with people who are politically
likeminded. So for every liberal Democrat who moves to Oregon, their vote is
now "waste" respecting the presidential election. And every conservative
Republican who moves to Utah is likewise wasting their vote.

------
danjoc
Republican presidential candidate wins for the first time since 1988 in
critical swing state. Time to redraw the districts!

Gerrymandering indeed.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elections_in_Pennsylvania](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elections_in_Pennsylvania)

~~~
shaki-dora
\- Gerrymandering (and this lawsuit) have nothing to do with presidential
elections: A state's Electoral College delegation is the result of a state-
wide vote[0], and the number is based on the Census.

\- You've completely ignored the in-depth reporting of the article. Just
consider the headline numbers: In the 2016 House election, Democratic
candidates got 52% of the vote in PA, but only 5 of 18 seats (28%).

[0]: Only exception: Nebraska (edit: and Maine, see below (thx!))

~~~
labster
Many more exceptions are forthcoming, thanks to the National Popular Vote
Interstate Compact[1]. If enough states agree, these states will cast all of
their electoral college votes to the winner of the national popular vote.

[1]:
[https://www.nationalpopularvote.com/](https://www.nationalpopularvote.com/)

~~~
dragonwriter
> Many more exceptions are forthcoming, thanks to the National Popular Vote
> Interstate Compact[1].

Maybe, though there is substantial reason to doubt that will meet the require
threshold for activation. Still, those would make even per-state votes
irrelevant, not make Congressional districts relevant.

